# Go-to Bass Cranks



## njsimonson

What are your go-to cranks for largemouth and smallmouth?

I don't fish them a lot, as the Sheyenne is pretty snaggy, opting more for jigs and soft plastics, but figured I'd better give them more of a try this year.

Brand, pattern and size.

I've always had good luck with bomber Fat As on smallies.


----------



## fishless

Nick most of my smallmouth bass fishing is in snaggy stuff also, I pretty much just stick with spinner baits. About as close to weed and snag free as you can get. If I can pitch stick baits I pretty much stick with rapalas (husky jerks). Are you getting the itch for some open water fishing, I already got my boat ready to go for spring walleyes as soon as the ice breaks on the rivers. Paul :beer:


----------



## njsimonson

You bet I am.

I will be on the panhandle of Florida next week, fishing the bass pond behind my folks' place. Little brother caught a 5-pounder and saw one he claims was 10+

Taking some DT-6s and Rattlin' Raps with the soft plastic arsenal. Hopefully, by the time I get back, the river will be open for some walleye fishing.


----------



## youngfisher7641

i like the Bomber Fat A. any pattern is fine.


----------



## boondocks

njsimonson said:


> I will be on the panhandle of Florida next week, fishing the bass pond behind my folks' place. Little brother caught a 5-pounder and saw one he claims was 10+


Lucky bugger.

I have had excellent success with the original Storm wiggle warts for both large and smallmouths.

For anyone who fears losing cranks in snaggy water have no fear the lure retreiver is here. I'm serious these thing work wonders. I was always a skeptic thinking they were something that beloged on the best gimicks thread. Until I found a ton of walleyes in some flooded timber on a small lake I fish alot(sorry can't tell the name). The first time I cracked the code on these fish I lost about fifty bucks worth of cranks.uke: I was heart broke(lost many favorites). So the next trip to the tackle store I bought a lure retreiver and I have NEVER lost a crankbait while I had one of these handy. I know its hard to believe but I have had 100% success while using one of these.

It has actually upped my fishing catching percentages by leaps and bounds by giving me the confidence to fish crankbaits in the snaggiest(is that a word) waters on the lake. And we all know thats were the fish hang out whether it be walleye, bass or pike. I know, it sounds a little spammy but hey, you can't argue with results.


----------



## boondocks

I forgot to mention the color which probably isn't that important any way. I have tremendous luck with firetiger. It doesn't matter which crank I use this color always produces for me. I could have something to do with the fact I fish a lot of stained water lakes. If the water is clear I usually go with the forage minnow color blk/slvr.


----------



## holmsvc

I had good luck on a husky jerk last year in the glass perch color.


----------



## whisker

I like the husky jerks in natural patterns, plus the blue/chrome works for me. I've got a selection of the new Rapala minnow rap,....they do look GOOD! :wink: We'll be trying them out pretty soon.


----------



## fishless

Florida sounds fun Nick, make sure you pack your sun screen and a camera so we all can see the 10 plus bass. If your ever gonna catch a bass that big Florida is the place to be. Have a good vacation. :beer:


----------



## tlowes

I throw a lot of cranks. I throw Manns mid-1 minus and Manns Baby minus, Rapala DT 4's 6's and 10's. My biggest largemouth, northern and walleye have all come on a Berkley Frenzy minnow (baby bass color). I also throw some Storm subwarts, Manns stretch -ones minnow baits, and quite a few Rattle baits. Any crank I can find in the bargain bin I'll give a fair chance. If it works great, if not at least I didn't spend big money on it. I only spend big money on Muskie baits that don't work!!!


----------



## njsimonson

> I only spend big money on Muskie baits that don't work!!!


Which is EVERY muskie bait 999 times out of 1,000. :lol:


----------



## Rick Acker

I love the shad raps for Bass...It's my confidence bait...Caught 30 or so smallies in a certain river last year in an hour and can't wait to hit it again...I also love Shad raps #5 shallow runners for largemouths from Nelson to weedy Minnesota lakes.


----------



## fox412

Nick one of my favorites for bass is a rattling rap or rattle trap in crawfish or red and black also silver and black.

I also love buzz baits.

Good luck with the FL fish


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i like the rapala dt series of cranks. i have had good luck with them on lakes and rivers.


----------



## Rick Acker

Anyone tried the X-Rap on bass? Al Linder was cleaning house on smallies over the weekend....Looks like a popper...that suspends...You twitch along and bam...Looked fun!


----------

